# Alice is right at home :)



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

:wub: Alice is doing amazingly well! we were actually all really surprised at how smart she is. she gets along with her aunts (two mini dachshunds: Greta [5years] and Maggie [14years]) better than we thought she would. :chili: bringing her home has been a complete *success*! i'm so happy she is with us :blush: she's my little baby.

anyways, here are *some!* of the pictures that i have on my cell phone. whew, i had a bunch. they may not be the best quality, but i think some are pretty good. :thumbsup: enjoy!



Alice met my mom









Ride home

















We bonded pretty quickly :innocent:









Her little face :wub:









Sleeping at home

















Dad sent this picture to me - I was taking my finals









The first time I got clips into her hair! :chili:









She fell asleep... and I dressed her up :blush::innocent::w00t: it was a shirt that said "KILLER." kinda funny, it was big on her.












*cvvvvvvvfw22222t6yu7 w*
^ Alice walked across the keyboard just now :wub: I think she's trying to say "hello" to all her aunties :HistericalSmiley:



More attempts at her hair (this one didn't work out well!)









Sleepy little girl in my bed


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

*PICTURES FROM TODAY!*


Haha, okay she's not mean or aggressive, this was just a bad shot :thumbsup: she was eating and I was trying to take a picture to show my mom that I did a perfect little top knot and she sat still the whole time :chili::chili::chili: 









Still, bad photo. She was trying to go to sleep :blush:

















Outside in our backyard (no worries, it's pesticide free and everything:thumbsup









I love this picture - I was trying to get the stick from her and take a picture of her top knot at the same time :HistericalSmiley: what a joke right? It kind of worked :huh::aktion033::w00t: You can see her little baby teeth (WHICH REALLY HURT!). I had her hair up in a band and then a little clip over it so it would stay secure.









Inside, still playing around haha.









Naptime while I cook :wub: Maggie (our 14 year old girl) lets her sleep right up next to her. It's so cute! I'll have to capture that...










well, that's all


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Shelby, she is adorable!! I can tell how in love you are!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Alice is adorable! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She's an adorable little fluff!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

awww she's so tiny and adorable :wub: :wub:

HI ALICE! just in case she's still roaming close by


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

haha  thanks everyone! she's actually asleep right now  i'm totally in love!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is just adorable. Enjoy her puppyhood, it's such a fun time!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Alice is just darling, Shelby!

Did you find out how much she weighs when you took her to the vet?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in love with Alice too! I'm glad that you two are so happy together! :wub:

She's an absolute doll!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Alice is just darling, Shelby!
> 
> Did you find out how much she weighs when you took her to the vet?


no, i will find out this upcoming wednesday 

just a little question/comment. her face seems shorter than most maltese i have seen, can you tell from the pictures? :blink:

edit: i'm not sure if it is though. maybe it's because she's a puppy...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's adorable and not near as big as she looked in some of the breeder pix. She's so cute!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Alice looks like she's having a great time in her new home. I can tell how much you already love her and will do anything she needs!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Shelby, she's adorable! The hair on her face will grow as she gets older. Her hair won't be fully grown in until she's maybe about 18 months old. But you may want to cut her down before that - a puppy cut is much easier to maintain.

I'm glad you and your family is enjoying her. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is darling ^_^ I especially love her sleeping pictures. what an angel


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks everyone  i sure do love her! i don't think there's any way around that, haha. my family didn't think she'd be any fun and they really didn't want to get her at all.... now she's laying next to my dad asleep  super adorable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Alice Ana said:


> no, i will find out this upcoming wednesday
> 
> just a little question/comment. her face seems shorter than most maltese i have seen, can you tell from the pictures? :blink:
> 
> edit: i'm not sure if it is though. maybe it's because she's a puppy...


I think by shorter you mean a little flatter, more like a Shih Tsu? I can see why you'd say that.

Please don't expect her to be a perfect example of the Maltese standard. Just love her and keep enjoying her!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I think by shorter you mean a little flatter, more like a Shih Tsu? I can see why you'd say that.
> 
> Please don't expect her to be a perfect example of the Maltese standard. Just love her and keep enjoying her!


yeah kind of like that! i think it's adorable :wub: i was expecting her to be part bichon, so i'm just happy to have a little maltese baby with me. i was originally going to get a malti-tzu, haha. i'm not showing her or anything, she's just going to be a little spoiled baby :innocent:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, she is super cute!!! Congratulations on becoming a new Mommy!!!!:chili:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

You have the same food bowls as Bernie and I do! Alice is so little and sweet! Don't you love it when she sleeps with you? Puppy sighs are the best! Congrats, I love the pictures.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

She's adorable Shelby!! She is living the good life!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Shelby, Just wanted to show you a couple of pics when Rocky was a baby...he has made big changes...Alice is a doll baby too. You can't really tell what she's going to look like till she gets a little bigger. I am so happy she's doing so well for you. She looks really really happy!!! And I can tell you are too.:yes:



Alice Ana said:


> no, i will find out this upcoming wednesday
> 
> just a little question/comment. her face seems shorter than most maltese i have seen, can you tell from the pictures? :blink:
> 
> edit: i'm not sure if it is though. maybe it's because she's a puppy...


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

oh Dianne he's so cute! thanks everyone  i absolutely love her. we're headed up to bed now. she just went crazy again


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, Rocky has that crazy time too where he runs around in circles and has us all laughing. They bring so much joy and I know how much your little darling Alice brings to you!:wub:



Alice Ana said:


> oh Dianne he's so cute! thanks everyone  i absolutely love her. we're headed up to bed now. she just went crazy again


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats again on your Alice!
Sounds like she is settling in okay!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks like she's fitting right in!

She's a cutie pie, for sure! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:Shelby Wonderful that your family who didn't really want her as much of you did are "in love" now also.. It just happens when a Maltese comes to it's forever home! ENJOY every minute of her puppyhood. Jeanne


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm happy that everything's working out well for both of you!  

I agree w/Jeanne, it's amazing how quickly they take over your heart and become a major part of your life.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats - she's really cute and we can see how much you've fallen in love with her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smootch: Precious! Kitzi got a look at Alice and is thinking he want's to meet up w/her---"she is just my size!" It is, indeed, amazing how they own us after a few hours----so happy your family loves her too. Remember H. Clinton said "it takes a village to raise a child." Enjoy!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

haha thanks everyone  i can't stop taking pictures of her !


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats!!! She's adorable:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shelby -- I'm so glad that she's with you and that everything is going so well.

She's adorable. Love all the pictures!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Alice Ana said:


> haha thanks everyone  i can't stop taking pictures of her !


Well WHERE are they then??? LOL!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Enjoy your sweet baby girl. They grow up fast!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> Well WHERE are they then??? LOL!!!



all on my phone!! :blush: they'll be on here before long :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Alice Ana said:


> all on my phone!! :blush: they'll be on here before long :thumbsup:


You know how impatient we are when it comes to puppy pictures!! :wub: 

Hurry hurry!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, you certainly have an adorable little baby! :wub:


----------

